# Esophagogastroduodenoscopy with Dilation of the gastric jejunostomy



## cahamlin (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a patient that has had a previous gastric bypass and now has a severe stricture at the gastric jejunostomy.  The physician performs a esophagogastroduodenoscopy with balloon dilation of the gastric jejunostomy.  A flexible fiberoptic videogastroscope was inserted and the esophagus intubated.  The scope was passed aborally into the pouch.  No mention of a wire being inserted.  The balloon dilation device was then passed and dilated to 11mm.  Would code 43245 be appropriate?


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 12, 2009)

per coders desk reference 2008
43245
The physician uses an endoscope to examine the upper gastrointestinal tract to locate an obstruction. The physician passes an endoscope through the patients mouth into the esophagus. the esophagus stomach, duodenum and sometimes the jejunum are viewed. If the gastric outlet (pylorus ) is obstructed the physician dilates it using various methods, such as a balloon guide wire or bogie. If balloon dilation is performed the balloon is inflated briefly several times to enlarge the gastric outlet. When the dilation is complete the balloon and endoscope are removed.


----------

